# Fiat Based Hymer Steering Wheel



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone changed the steering wheel on a Fiat based Hymer?

I have a w reg 2000 Hymer B584 on a Fiat chassis and want to change the existing steering wheel to something a bit more aesthetically pleasing instead of a big lump of crappy plastic. Hopefully a bit of wood or leather would be nice.

TIA.

Johnny F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Has anyone changed the steering wheel on a Fiat based Hymer?
> 
> I have a w reg 2000 Hymer B584 on a Fiat chassis and want to change the existing steering wheel to something a bit more aesthetically pleasing instead of a big lump of crappy plastic. Hopefully a bit of wood or leather would be nice.
> 
> ...


Hi Mango

Have a look  >>here<<  and  >>here<< 

Don't know if you will get what you want, but they sell the bosses and the wheels separately, so you should get a huge selection - assuming they do a boss for your truck.

Good quality stuff too - or at least it was when I was building cars and wanted slightly fancy wheels.

Cheers


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Why not go the whole hog and get a Targus (?) removeable wheel. I think Outdoor Bits do them and they are available in wood as well. I've fitted one to my 584 and it's transformed the front. (Mind you mine is a LHD) giving you more space and more security.

Ian


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks chaps for the replies. Will look at the removable for extra security.

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------

